
Meet the millennials looking to get rich or die tryin' - akg_67
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-millennials-looking-to-get-rich-or-die-tryin-off-one-of-wall-streets-riskiest-oil-plays-2016-03-30
======
3327
There are 1 or 2 may but even they will face plant at some point. The best day
traders are the ones that can find the funds and guts to start again when it
inevitably happens.

------
paulpauper
although the market is very efficient, I believe there are a handful of people
who have genuine market timing ability

